# Tips für Fahrradkauf in Koblenz



## Mr. Pink (2. Januar 2004)

Tach alle zusammen,

Bin zufällig bei der Fahrradsuche auf das Forum hier gestoßen und wollte direkt mal die Gelegenheit nutzen um vielleicht einige gute Informationen zu bekommen.
ALso ich will mir in den nächsten Wochen ein neues Rad zulegen in der Preislage 1000-1200, mehr ist bei mir einfach nicht drin. Jetzt bin ich eigentlich noch blutiger Anfänger auf dem Gebiet und wollte mal von euch hören, was ihr mir für den Preis empfehlen könntet, und vor allem wo in Koblenz man da was gutes bekommt. Ich selber habe bissher nur mal kurz im Fahrrad-Franz mich umgesehen ( ja ich weis viele mögen den nicht ) und wollte mal wissen was man von den Rädern halten kann, die da 50% Reduziert und teilweise von 2500 auf 1200 runtergesetzt sind.

Ich weis ja nicht ob man mittlerweile noch 2003er Modelle irgendwo günstig bekommt, aber deshalb frage ich ja hier ob mir jemand paar Tips geben kann.


----------



## [FW] FLO (2. Januar 2004)

hi
was für ein rad möchtest du denn? fully? hardtail? und für welches einsatzgebiet?
ich kann dir empfehlen mal zum bernd zu gehen. der hat zwar nicht so viel vorrätig, aber er kann alles sehr günstig bestellen und er kann dich auch sehr gut beraten!
die räder beim fahrrad franz sind sicherlich nicht schlecht wenn sie mal 2500 euro gekostet haben aber ich würde mir mein bike lieber selber zusammenstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (3. Januar 2004)

Ruf am besten vorher bei Bernd an und mach einen Termin aus. Bei ihm bekommste nämlich eine richtige Beratung, die evtl. sogar zwei Stunden dauern kann! Hängt natürlich davon ab, wie konkret Deine Vorstellungen bereits sind.
Vorher musst Du natürlich, wie Flo schon angemerkt hat, ungefähr wissen was Du mit dem Rad machen willst. Soll es z. B.  eher ein Race-Bike werden oder doch eher ein Spass-Rad für Freeride oder ähnliches usw.

Hier noch der Link zu seiner Page: http://www.radsport-regenhardt.de/


----------



## Ede (5. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

da gibt es bereits einen interessanten Thread:

**klick** 

Zu Franz:
die Räder haben noch nie den vorher durchgestrichenen Preis gekostet!! Das sollen die unverbindlichen Preise des "Herstellers" sein... persönlich habe ich sehr sehr schlechte Erfahrungen beim Franz gemacht.

Ich bin natürlich auch Fan vom Bernd, schau aber auch mal beim Radsport Arnold --> Canyon (www.canyon.com) vorbei...


----------



## Abt Hugo (15. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

kann in Koblenz noch ProBike empfehlen. Gute Preise, gute Auswahl, guter Service.

Schau mal unter www.probike-koblenz.de.


----------

